# ZHP Survey



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

It seems like this board has the most discussions on ZHP and related topics among all BMW forums. On other boards, you hardly see anyone mentioning ZHP. If they do, the most common question is "What is ZHP?". I also noticed that quite a few members here are driving one now. So let's do a survey.

Please respond if you are a ZHP owner, or soon to be owner (ie. you had already placed an order and are awaiting delivery). 

Please also state:
1. Est. delivery date (if you are waiting)
2. Exterior color
3. Interior trim (silver/black cube)
4. Seat option (alcantara/leather)

Mine is Titanium Silver, Silver cube, and Alcantara.

It would be interested to see how many people here actually own a ZHP since we definitely talked a lot about it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

June ED, Silver Gray, Silver cube, alcantara,


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

Next week
Jet Black
Black cube
Alcantara


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

mkh, do you mind if I add one more thing to your survey? Post if you bought a 330i but chose not to get the ZHP. (This is if you got your 330i after the ZHP was available, of course).

I don't have anything against the ZHP, but I chose not to get it and I'm wondering what percentage of others did the same.


----------



## boondoggle (Mar 7, 2003)

1. Next Week (? Just off boat on 4/30)
2. Titanium Silver
3. black cube
4. Alcantara

Boondoggle


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mkh said:


> *It seems like this board has the most discussions on ZHP and related topics among all BMW forums. On other boards, you hardly see anyone mentioning ZHP. If they do, the most common question is "What is ZHP?". I also noticed that quite a few members here are driving one now. So let's do a survey.
> 
> Please respond if you are a ZHP owner, or soon to be owner (ie. you had already placed an order and are awaiting delivery).
> 
> ...


Have it
Sapphire
Black
leather


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

April 17 ED
Boat arrives here May 27
Mystic Blue
Black Cube
Alcantara


----------



## rmh (Apr 8, 2003)

Driving it now  

Mystic blue

Black cube aluminum trim

Black leather


----------



## Mike330ZHP (Apr 14, 2003)

Delivery End of May/Early June

Silver Gray

Black Cube

Alcantara


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *mkh, do you mind if I add one more thing to your survey? Post if you bought a 330i but chose not to get the ZHP. (This is if you got your 330i after the ZHP was available, of course).
> 
> I don't have anything against the ZHP, but I chose not to get it and I'm wondering what percentage of others did the same. *


My sig says it all...

Let it be known that it wasn't by choice, if I had the cash to spare, I would have gotten it. Couldn't convince the wife though.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

All you guys turned down the only exterior colour worth getting, Imola Red? That's weak...


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

mkh said:


> *It seems like this board has the most discussions on ZHP and related topics among all BMW forums. On other boards, you hardly see anyone mentioning ZHP. If they do, the most common question is "What is ZHP?". I also noticed that quite a few members here are driving one now. So let's do a survey.
> 
> Please respond if you are a ZHP owner, or soon to be owner (ie. you had already placed an order and are awaiting delivery).
> 
> ...


1. ED pickup in July 03
2. Silver Gray
3. Black Cube
4. Black Leather


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

1. Estimated Delivery Date : 5-2-03 
2. Titanium Silver
3. Black Cube
4. Leather (Black)


----------



## mithiral67 (Mar 13, 2003)

all those who have received there zhp, please post pics and make us drool


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Mystikal said:


> *All you guys turned down the only exterior colour worth getting, Imola Red? That's weak... *


Imola red looks GREAT on the ZHP, but I needed something at least a little bit more subtle if I expect to keep my insurance rates from going up due to too many tickets?


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 19, 2003)

Delivery End of May
Sapphire Black
Silver Cube 
Alcantara

but its the canadian version MSport Package... close enough


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Scheduled for production(guessing early to mid-June delivery)
Mystic Blue
Silver Cube 
Alcantara


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*Waiting on....*

Currently on the Jingu Maru expected in New York on May 7. Delivery in KC in the last week of May or first week of June.

Silver Gray, cold weather package and Moon roof.

Black Cube.

Alcantara.


----------



## iuscogens (Feb 3, 2003)

Just changed to "en route" delivery status on the BMW homepage - apropos, what is that BMW phone number again (and what extension) to get accurate delivery status (is it 24/7 or only during business hours)?

Jet Black
Black cube
Alcantara

Why not Imola Red? - I'm not 18, not a chick, and don't want tickets


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hopefully mid June delivery (in production now).

Titanium Silver

Black cube

Alcantara


----------



## BavarianDoc (Apr 23, 2003)

2. Exterior color - ALPINE WHITE
3. Interior trim (silver/black cube) - SILVER CUBE
4. Seat option (alcantara/leather) - LEATHER


----------



## anieto (Feb 8, 2004)

Imola Red
Natural Brown Leather
Black Cube
ED 5/24/04


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

Ordered 1-22-04 
Took Possession 3-17-04
Jet Black
Black Cube
Black Leather


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

May 03 build date
June 03 delivery

03 330i Imola Red
Alcantara/silver cube
Moonroof
Heated seats
Xenons
Fold-down rear seats

Hope this helps...

adc


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Delivered 5/17/03
Silver Gray
Alacantara - now with M3 leather wheel
black cube
cold weather
moonroof

Still in love with it!!!


----------



## voornas (Sep 17, 2004)

330ci ZHP

Titanium Silver

Black Cube

Black Leather

6MT

Still in love


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

silver gray
black cube
natural brown


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Silver grey
Black leather
Silver cube


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

KU Ned said:


> Delivered 5/17/03
> Silver Gray
> Alacantara - now with M3 leather wheel
> black cube
> ...


Why did you change your steering wheel?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Shoot, never saw this one:

1. Delivered 8 Sep 03
2. Silver Gray
3. Silver cube trim
4. Leather

Xenons, roof, UGDO. Had clears but they looked naff so took 'em off.

Oh, yeah, and a bimmerfest.com sticker -- good for 5 HP! :thumbup:


----------



## bmw330zhpfan (May 1, 2004)

*Coupe*

Silber Grau
Alcantara
Black Cube
Type 71's
:thumbup:


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

Sedan
Nov '04
Silver-Grey
Black Leather
Silver Cube

13k miles
Sunroof
Xenons
Heated Seats


----------



## mishka (Oct 5, 2004)

ZHP Coupe:

Silver Gray
Black Cube
Black Leather


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Sedan
6/7/03
Jet Black
Black Cube
Alcantara


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

`04 330Ci ZHP
Delivery date: 3/30/04
Alpine White
Alcantara/Black cube
Adaptive Xenons
Moonroof
CWP
Manual trans
Pilot Sports
Sounds best near Redline


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

rumratt said:


> mkh, do you mind if I add one more thing to your survey? Post if you bought a 330i but chose not to get the ZHP. (This is if you got your 330i after the ZHP was available, of course).
> 
> I don't have anything against the ZHP, but I chose not to get it and I'm wondering what percentage of others did the same.


I got the regular ZSP instead of the ZHP.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Roadhawk said:


> Perhaps at some point we should turn this into a poll so that we can see the distrubution and such...I'm particualrly interested in the Alcantra vs Leather and manual vs Auto break outs...might also be nice to know who is stock and who has done mods...etc


I'm sure the rest of the board would just love that.


----------



## iseibert (Jul 12, 2004)

Have it
Alpine White
Blacke Cube
Alcantara

:thumbup:


----------



## Bronzee (Jun 21, 2004)

Driving it (very fast)
Jet Black
Black Cube
Black Leather

I am the only white thing in my car


----------



## e20746 (Sep 20, 2004)

Est. Late November Delivery
Black Sapphire
Black Cube
Black Leather


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

iseibert said:


> Have it
> Alpine White
> Blacke Cube
> Alcantara
> ...


Nice looking automobile. I am not normally 'into' white automobiles but yours looks sweet!

As far as for me:

Took delivery 28 August 2004.
Silver Grey ZHP, Black cube interior, Alcantara Trim.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Have it
> Sapphire
> Black
> leather


Same.


----------



## shartz (Jun 28, 2004)

Picked up last Saturday.
330CIC ZHP
Silver Gray
Natural Brown Interior. Really looks outstanding in the silver gray.
Black cube

I'm a very happy camper. :thumbup:


----------



## LouT (Jun 11, 2003)

*ZHP survey*

Got mine a year ago and have 15k on it now. And it's been perfect! :thumbup:

Silver gray, black cube, alcantara


----------



## patnak1 (Jun 28, 2003)

1. Have it already (july 04)

2. Alpine White

3. Black Cube

4. Alcantara

other comment: Step auto, Zenon, and I DON'T have Moonroof.

other accessories: M dead Pedal, M accel and brake Pedal, OEM Alarm, OEM Strut Brace, OEM universal remote, Rubber floor mat and trunk mat. Alpine mp3/6disk changer w/ soundgate in factory location.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

patnak1 said:


> OEM Strut Brace, OEM universal remote, Rubber floor mat and trunk mat.


oem strut brace? from m3?
how's the rubber trunk mat fit? do you like? love the floor mats.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> oem strut brace? from m3?
> how's the rubber trunk mat fit? do you like? love the floor mats.


 If you turn the trunk carpet upside down you will have a rubber mat. No need to buy anything extra.


----------



## kryten21 (Mar 16, 2004)

May 2004 ZHP Coupe (ED)
Silver Gray Metallic
Leather
Silver Cube


----------



## 2bor!2b (Oct 20, 2004)

*Picked up mine today 10/2004*

2004 model 330i ZHP
Silver Grey
Silver Cube
Black Leather

It's for my wife and I have a very happy wife at this moment.


----------



## ///m330 (Sep 26, 2004)

i am on of the few with a white 330 coupe ZHP with alacantra!!! its beutiful


----------



## alkao (Jan 3, 2004)

1. 2004 330i ZHP @ 10k miles - got rear ended... off to the shop. 
2. Orient Blue
3. Black Cube
4. Grey Leather


----------

